# Expo in April!



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.wasatchexpo.com/

I will be down at the expo on Saturday probably until 3 or so in the afternoon in the demo tying area. I believe the USAC will be there too. Is it possible for anyone wanting the flies I tie or packages of the "special material" I will be tying with to donate the fly price and material price to the USAC?


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

I am sure we can make that happen.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Sweet!
Should be fun and interesting.
Hope to see and meet some of you there.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I have heard the expo was a success. I'm no expert to gauge if it was or wasn't. I was only there on Saturday and I did not attend the banquet. I'm not dissing on anything about the expo just wondering a couple of things. 

My perception of Saturday (I left at 3 :30 pm and maybe it got hopping after that) was that it was poorly attended based on my experience about 5 or so years ago. Was Friday the big day?

I'm not the most dynamic person in the world myself, but the people at most of the vendor spots did not seem all that excited to visit when you approached them. They seemed aloof and disengaged.

Is this just my perception? Did anyone else feel it was poorly attended and kind of blah?


----------

